# Hunting kayak/canoe/etc



## maconbacon (Mar 23, 2015)

im thinking about getting some sort of a man powered hunting and fishing vessel like a kayak or something similar. I'd use it to fish tidal creeks on the coast and duck hunt sloughs off of rivers in the interior of the state. 

I've heard good things about the Hobie pro angler kayaks for fishing, but nothing of their hunting abilities. Ideally I'd want something to at least hold myself and my 30 lb dog and be able to support a trolling motor if I decide to add one. 

Any thoughts on the Hobie or other favorite models/types?


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2015)

You can kill allot of birds but I would get a good one. Good luck


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think a yak would be more comfortable to fish.  They are more stable and a little bit more comfortable.  They also track straighter under paddle due to the bottom configurations.

However, I like pirogues for hunting.  The yaks don't have the same payload.  Once you add a dog and a few dekes, they get crowded.  I also like being able to stand up and pole vs sitting down and paddling when it gets shallow.  If you are sliding over beaver dams and down logs or pushing through gumbo, the flat bottom of the pirogue is the best thing going.  While the yaks have a slight advantage in some areas, I feel a pirogue is a better all around option.  I like Ron Chapman pirogues if you can find one in Georgia.

There is also nothing wrong with a Ol Town Predator square back canoe either for the use you describe.

Nate


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 24, 2015)

You may want to look at the Jackson Big Rig or Jackson Kilroy. The Kilroy can be bought with a Realtree blind and decoy bag already installed. I recently picked up a Big Rig that will see some hunting duties this fall. This kayak is extremely stable. I can stand up and paddle/pole or fish with zero issues. The boat also has a very good payload and floats very shallow. It also comes with a grab bar that definitely aids in entry/exit and will be amplified with hunting gear on.


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 24, 2015)

One more pic.


----------



## quackertackr (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a 2 man model M12. My dog sits in the guest seat. Very stable.

www.creekboats.com


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 24, 2015)

If you want the dog with you I would go with a 13 ft gheenoe or find a layout boat instead of a kayak.  That would get crowded quick.


----------



## maconbacon (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome, thanks everyone for the info. I had no idea there were so many options out there.

The idea of some sort of square stern boat canoe or similar vessel seems like a good fit to me. Anyone run anything like that with a 5 hp (or less) outboard? What kinds of speeds do you usually get? Also, I'm sure some will say if you're going to get a boat like that, why not just get a regular boat? Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on that kind of thing.

Thanks again


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 24, 2015)

You should probably try to get the speed and motor size questions answered over in the Kayak/canoe part of the forum. Its gonna come down to length vs HP vs Load weight.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 24, 2015)

something like this. savannah craigslist.

2006...14 foot boat 5hp 4-stroke mercury motor...with low hours. $1700.00....call Mark


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 24, 2015)

Thats a pretty fare price too for the package, If I didnt have the project I do now, Id go get it.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can be quite effective, I use an Ascend FS12


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 25, 2015)

BrownDog20886 said:


> I think a yak would be more comfortable to fish.  They are more stable and a little bit more comfortable.  They also track straighter under paddle due to the bottom configurations.
> 
> However, I like pirogues for hunting.  The yaks don't have the same payload.  Once you add a dog and a few dekes, they get crowded.  I also like being able to stand up and pole vs sitting down and paddling when it gets shallow.  If you are sliding over beaver dams and down logs or pushing through gumbo, the flat bottom of the pirogue is the best thing going.  While the yaks have a slight advantage in some areas, I feel a pirogue is a better all around option.  I like Ron Chapman pirogues if you can find one in Georgia.
> 
> ...



At Ft Gordon all you need is a good pair of waders. Back when I was stationed there no body duck hunted the place. Now everybody does. good Luck. Had an old town and it was a sturdy shooting platform after I put some stabilizer stakes on it.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 25, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> At Ft Gordon all you need is a good pair of waders. Back when I was stationed there no body duck hunted the place. Now everybody does. good Luck. Had an old town and it was a sturdy shooting platform after I put some stabilizer stakes on it.



And it took two of you to carry the punt gun in.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll hit the salt marsh as much as possible during duck season.  I don't feel right if I am hunting and my shotgun isn't rusting as I sit there.  If I can find a quiet spot to smack some woodies in the training area after work, I might look into it.

Regarding the speed of a flatback canoe, they are displacement hulls, so they don't go that fast, but they do go faster than you can paddle.  I think a 2-3 HP outboard would be more than enough.  While a bit slow, they are light, quiet and simple and are great for little backwaters.  The Gheenoes are NOT flatback canoes.  They are planing hulls and as such can go faster with the right motor, but a 5 HP is right on the edge of planing even the smallest hulls.  If you keep the load very light and balanced, it could plane a 13' or maybe a 15'4".  That linked rig is pretty nice for the price.

Nate


----------



## mcagle (Mar 25, 2015)

I use a nucanoe 10ft.  It is stable and has plenty of room. I'm 260lbs.  Mine is rated for a 2hp motor as well but I have only paddled it.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 25, 2015)

BrownDog20886 said:


> I'll hit the salt marsh as much as possible during duck season.  I don't feel right if I am hunting and my shotgun isn't rusting as I sit there.  If I can find a quiet spot to smack some woodies in the training area after work, I might look into it.
> 
> Regarding the speed of a flatback canoe, they are displacement hulls, so they don't go that fast, but they do go faster than you can paddle.  I think a 2-3 HP outboard would be more than enough.  While a bit slow, they are light, quiet and simple and are great for little backwaters.  The Gheenoes are NOT flatback canoes.  They are planing hulls and as such can go faster with the right motor, but a 5 HP is right on the edge of planing even the smallest hulls.  If you keep the load very light and balanced, it could plane a 13' or maybe a 15'4".  That linked rig is pretty nice for the price.
> 
> Nate



Be careful in the Atlantic salt marsh in Georgia.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 25, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> And it took two of you to carry the punt gun in.


 Mid 80s give me a break.


----------



## maconbacon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to go to a few dealers and check out some of these boats in person and ask some questions. I'll be sure to let yall know what I end up doing!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 30, 2015)

I have an Old Town Predator K111, nice rig, but do get you a set of stabilizers for it, makes the world of difference in stability.  Use it on shallow water, for decoy and jump shooting.  Will tow it some times with my big boat and use it to pick up ducks and geese.


----------



## dbean43 (Mar 31, 2015)

One with pedals. I hunt out of one most of the time and fo alright. But was talking to a guy who pedaled up on one at seminole who said being able to hold his gun and no fumble with a paddle lets him wear um out.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 31, 2015)

Check this out.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=838016


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 1, 2015)

Due to the dangers posed by getting dunked in cold water, I chose an aquapod.  You just about can't turn that sucker over.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 3, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Due to the dangers posed by getting dunked in cold water, I chose an aquapod.  You just about can't turn that sucker over.



They are some nice ones too, a couple buddies have them


----------

